# Raw testicles after upland hunting!



## Tonto (Nov 13, 2013)

The last two times we were out upland hunting my Male gets out of the field with cherry red testicles that are very raw and irritated. I assume it is due to both the temperature and the rough cover. It does not affect him during the hunt but once we get home he seems extremely painful. I have seen some males that really suck their testicles up to the body but he carries his lower which is probably part of the problem. I give him a dose of Meloxicam to help with this but I want to help prevent this and the next day is is back to normal. I know that the easy fix is to Neuter him but this is not an option. I am going to try Utter Balm or Bag Balm to see if this helps. I am sure I am not the only person with this problem, can any one offer me advice on how to help him.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

I think Bubba has had this issue before maybe he can give us a remedy.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

You got it right, also Vaseline BEFORE you hunt. My personal dog is a mass of scars from 5 years of being a guide dog.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Tonto said:


> The last two times we were out upland hunting my Male gets out of the field with cherry red testicles that are very raw and irritated. I assume it is due to both the temperature and the rough cover. It does not affect him during the hunt but once we get home he seems extremely painful. I have seen some males that really suck their testicles up to the body but he carries his lower which is probably part of the problem. I give him a dose of Meloxicam to help with this but I want to help prevent this and the next day is is back to normal. I know that the easy fix is to Neuter him but this is not an option. I am going to try* Utter Balm or Bag Balm* to see if this helps. I am sure I am not the only person with this problem, can any one offer me advice on how to help him.


Good stuff to use, but the major question is: can you keep him from licking?


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe if you were to run through a corn field in extreme temperatures you would know how it feels.
Obviously you don't really care about your dog.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Dooley said:


> Maybe if you were to run through a corn field in extreme temperatures you would know how it feels.
> Obviously you don't really care about your dog.


When you are in the heat of things and your dog is performing like he should, that comes with the territory. Just like other things when hunting. Didn't say it was going to be a cake walk.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't help myself, longer pants


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

John Montenieri said:


> I can't help myself, longer pants


I was pretty sure Bubba preferred them fried, not raw.

Not sure.

Dooley, I did not see anyone in this thread giving any indication that they don't care about their dog.

John, what's the thing about Rocky Mountain Oysters? Are they fried?


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I was pretty sure Bubba preferred them fried, not raw.
> 
> Not sure.
> 
> ...


They have a fest every year in some part of our country in the west. I just can't remember where?

Edit to post: I remember it now...Testyfesty.... http://www.testyfesty.com/


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I might be wrong but as long as you keep rubbing them with butter he will be happy and pain free.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Tonto said:


> The last two times we were out upland hunting my Male gets out of the field with cherry red testicles that are very raw and irritated. I assume it is due to both the temperature and the rough cover. It does not affect him during the hunt but once we get home he seems extremely painful. I have seen some males that really suck their testicles up to the body but he carries his lower which is probably part of the problem. I give him a dose of Meloxicam to help with this but I want to help prevent this and the next day is is back to normal. I know that the easy fix is to Neuter him but this is not an option. I am going to try Utter Balm or Bag Balm to see if this helps. I am sure I am not the only person with this problem, can any one offer me advice on how to help him.


My dog used to get this while grouse hunting. Never mind cherry red, they used to bleed from the rough brush we went through that included thorns. I applied the Vaseline before and during the hunt, several times. It helped a lot.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

yellow machine said:


> I think Bubba has had this issue before maybe he can give us a remedy.


Gotta claim ignorance on this one. I have one simple rule- If you live with me ya gotta squat to pee. None of my dogs have any problems along this line. As for me - 2 words. Chinchilla underwear!!!

I would however suggest that you use some discretion as to where and when you apply protective balms to your dogs under gear- some things are hard to explain.

Jewelry protection is paramount regards

Bubba


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Bubba said:


> Gotta claim ignorance on this one. I have one simple rule- If you live with me ya gotta squat to pee. None of my dogs have any problems along this line. As for me - 2 words. *Chinchilla underwear*!!!
> 
> I would however suggest that you use some discretion as to where and when you apply protective balms to your dogs under gear- some things are hard to explain.
> 
> ...


Penn, I think Bubba has spent some time at Chad Baker's house! 

Please, Dear God, no pictures!


----------



## jpws (Mar 26, 2012)

Not sure there is a way to stop it - my lil girls "eye bones" suffered and would be bleeding after a half a day in thick milo. I too would cake on vaseline before a run....not really sure if it helped or not, but made me feel better.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

My dogs sort've look like cold-war rejects after quail season, usually have a great case of facial hair loss, raw chests, swollen up eyes etc.Taking them to a hunt-test like that is highly entertaining . But for some reason the one thing they know how to take care of are those dangling things in back. I think I'll count myself lucky that I've never have to Vaseline up that area, I wonder how many hits a tape of that would get on you-tube


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Seem to have missed the part where you have to rub it off after hunting


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I keep this handy for the eye wear and preventive: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9674


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

kjrice said:


> I keep this handy for the eye wear and preventive: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9674


http://www.plastikote.com/products/Truck Bed Liner/Truck-Bed-Liner-Spray.html


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I was pretty sure Bubba preferred them fried, not raw.
> 
> Not sure.
> 
> ...


Yes they are and I have to say, after many years of not wanting any out of principle, I tried them and they reminded me of fried clams and they were good. Bruce's bar in Severenance, CO is a hot spot for fried RMO's


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Had them at DJ's Steakhouse in Pueblo, CO in September. They were really good.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Will be having some on New Years Eve. (beef) Have a bunch in the freezer.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

/Paul


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Tonto said:


> The last two times we were out upland hunting my Male gets out of the field with cherry red testicles that are very raw and irritated. I assume it is due to both the temperature and the rough cover. It does not affect him during the hunt but once we get home he seems extremely painful. *I have seen some males that really suck their testicles up to the body but he carries his lower which is probably part of the problem. * I give him a dose of Meloxicam to help with this but I want to help prevent this and the next day is is back to normal. I know that the easy fix is to Neuter him but this is not an option. I am going to try Utter Balm or Bag Balm to see if this helps. I am sure I am not the only person with this problem, can any one offer me advice on how to help him.


Ouch, I feel bad for your dog! You have gotten some good ideas as to how to help him. Now my turn!

Perhaps something like this would help:










:shock:

If this stuff can help keep "the girls" in place, why not "the boys"?

Seriously, where do they come up with stuff like this???


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Why are you looking at your dog's balls?

L Spann


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> /Paul


Backwhack ol buddy you blew this one right by me. NFC???

Short neck regards

Bubba


----------



## Tonto (Nov 13, 2013)

mitty said:


> Ouch, I feel bad for your dog! You have gotten some good ideas as to how to help him. Now my turn!
> 
> Perhaps something like this would
> 
> ...


Way too funny!!!


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

John Montenieri said:


> Yes they are and I have to say, after many years of not wanting any out of principle, I tried them and they reminded me of fried clams and they were good. Bruce's bar in Severenance, CO is a hot spot for fried RMO's


Holy Flashbacks, Batman. 

In 1984, I took animal psych at University of Colorado from a fabulous professor named Bruce Chizar. In order to make the lecture on "drive reduction theory" stick, he offered extra credit for anyone that brought a receipt from Bruce's Bar in Severance showing they'd had the RMO's.

A bunch of us went up there, had our oysters, got our receipts and I had completely forgotten about that for years until you mentioned it. 

Wow. It sounds like Bruce's is still there and serving 'em up too.


----------

